# Display de 7 segmentos



## SALCIS (Jul 23, 2010)

bueno, hola a todos y veo que este foro esta lleno de gente que tiene muchos conocimientos de electronica, por lo que creo que lo mismo alguien me soluciona una duda. cosa que agradezco de antemano, mi problema es el siguiente, quiero poner una serie de cifras en un display de 7 segmentos con anodo o catodo comun, el caso es que por ejemplo para que ponga uno seria pulsando un pulsador para el 2 otro y asi hasta 6 y sluego tambien una serie de letras y despues tambien segmentos solos, todo esto lo quiero hacer con pulsadores pero al hacer un cutre esquema (mis conocimientos son nulos) veo que al encender el uno necesito darle corriente a la patilla b y comun + c y comun, pero al seguir veo que se me cruzan y no conseguiria que se encendiese solo el que quiero, mas bien supongo que se encenderian todos, no se si me explico, necesitaba saber como puedo hacer para que con pulsadores poder hacer funcionar el display pero algo muy muy muy basico ya que ni tengo conocimientos de informatica ni de electronica mas que lo muy muy basico, hay alguna manera de hacerlo sin que sea para "avanzados". o si existe algun componete electronico que permita el paso de la corriente en un solo sentido sin recurrir a reles por falta de espacio.
gracias de antemano y disculpad mis nulos conocimientos!!

perdon me acabo de dar cuenta que esto deberia ir en dudas en general, perdon!!


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola SALCIS :

Entiendo tu inquietud, y está más que claro que necesitarías un pulsador para cada segmento, para cuando quieras encender sólo un segmento.
El problema es para que aparezca "2" o "A" o cualquier mezcla de segmentos.
Para realizar esto, comunmente se utilizan compuertas digitales.
Incluso existen integrados dedicados a que aparezcan solo números o letras, pero si quieres que aparezca lo que tu decides, tengo una idea:

Aparte de tener un pulsador para cada segmento, tendrás que tener un pulsador aparte.
Te adjunto mi idea para obtener distintos caracteres, considerando un display con Cátodo común (según la definición que encontré en Display de 7 segmentos - Electrónica Unicrom )

Lo complicado podría ser el cableado: muy engorroso si son muchos caracteres ---> Tú decides.

Recuerda tener cuidado con la conexión de la resistencia común que va en el ánodo común y la fuente, para no quemar los LED.


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola gracias por contestar, el esquema de lo que quiero lo tengo claro, pero mi problema es el suiguiente, tomando de ejmplo el esquema que has puesto tu, tenemos que se encienden los segmentos d e f, formado una L ahora si añadimos otro pulsador con conexiones d e f a para que forme una c, en el moento de pulsar la L se ecenderia C por que todas las conexiones estan comunicadas, no se si me entiendes, por lo que necesito evitar eso, no se si con un diodo rectificador puedo controlar la direccion de la corriente!!


----------



## Limbo (Jul 24, 2010)

Buenas,

A mi me llamo la atencion lo que querias hacer SALCIS y probe con diodos y me salieron 3 numeros diferentes pero es una locura de cables eso. Yo de ti probaria con algo digital..

Saludos.


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 25, 2010)

gracias, algo digital seria lo propio pero no tengo ni idea, por eso buscaba algo  que mi nivel me permitiese hacer, tengo que conseguir un total de 13 o 14 digitos, pero el cableado no me preocupa que me de trabajo por que tengo paciencia y buen pulso jajaja, te dejo el esquema de lo que quiero hacer, el triangulo azul es el diodo que no se si me sirve para que circule la corriente en un solo sentido, la posicion si la punta indica la direccion esta al reves o sea que la corriente tiene que circular al reves de lo que indica el triangulo azul, no locambio por que me dio mucho curro!!



http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/9528/esquemadisplay.jpg


----------



## Limbo (Jul 25, 2010)

Por lo que entiendo en el circuito (Con un poco de criptologia me basto para descifrarlo ) pones un diodo en cada cable, y de esta forma me parece a mi que no te funcionara porque asi como esta es como si no hubiera diodo. He intentado mas cosas simulando pero no consigo nada. Espero que otra persona te pueda ayudar.

Saludos.

Hola de nuevo, 

Dandole vueltas al asunto se me ha ocurrido este sencillo circuito (Adjunto) que es con el circuito integrado 7447 pero no es nada dificil de montar.

Funciona de modo binario, es decir, el 1 es el boton de arriba y el 8 es el de abajo. En la imagen del circuito esta pulsado 0101, es decir, 0+4+0+1 = 5. Te dejo un link por si te interesa montarlo:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/apuntes-y-monografias/4469544/C%C3%B3mo-contar-con-los-dedos-de-la-mano-en-sistema-binario.html

Otra cosa, esta probado en un programa de simulacion (No lo he probado en la realidad) y en este programa de simulacion para que funcione el circuito he tenido que pulsar todos los botones (La verdad, no sé porque).

Puedes sacar numeros del 1 al 9 y algunos caracteres mas. Sé que querias que fuera un boton por numero y que tambien mostrara el display letras  pero yo por lo menos lo veo si no complicado, imposible de hacer.

En fin, espero que te sirva de algo. Desisto de la idea de solo botones y diodos.
Saludos.


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 25, 2010)

Gracias limbo, el circuito que me adjuntas tengo que programarlo o solo poner los componentes y ya funciona?? entiendo que tiene 4 pulsadores, uno para cada digito??si es asi se le pueden poner 7 pulsadores o solo 4? perdona mi ignorancia!!

el binario ya se me escapa mucho y si tengo que programar o algo ya si que se me va mucho


----------



## Limbo (Jul 25, 2010)

> el circuito que me adjuntas tengo que programarlo o solo poner los componentes y ya funciona??


No hace falta programarlo. El 7447 lo que hace es pasar de sistema binario a una salida que el display entiende.


> entiendo que tiene 4 pulsadores, uno para cada digito??


No. Con los pulsadores introduces sistema binario al 7447. Tienes que pulsar segun para que numeros mas de un pulsador. Si lees el link que te pase antes lo entenderas.


> si es asi se le pueden poner 7 pulsadores o solo 4? perdona mi ignorancia!!


Solo se pueden poner 4, ya que con 4 botones en sistema binario puedes contar hasta 15, ¿y para que quieres mas si con un display solo se puede mostrar del 0 al 9?


> el binario ya se me escapa mucho y si tengo que programar o algo ya si que se me va mucho


Mira, te lo pondre facil, el pulsador de arriba es el numero 1 y el de abajo del todo el numero 4. 
Te dejo una tabla para que lo entiendas:
Boton - Numero que aparece en el display
1 - 1
2 - 2
1 y 2 - 3
3 - 4
1 y 3 - 5 (Como en la imagen adjunta de arriba)
2 y 3 - 6
1,2 y 3 - 7
4 - 8
1 y 4 - 9

Y ya las demas combinaciones de botones dan simbolos como resultado.
Te recomiendo que lo pruebes en un simulador para que veas el funcionamiento. Como ya te dije algunos numeros son combinaciones de botones, pero lo que planteabas creo que es imposible.

¿Se entiende?


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 25, 2010)

Si ahora te entiendo, gracias, el problema es que los pulsadores los acciona una palanca y en cada posicion de la palanca tiene que mostrar un digito, en las 6 primeras numeros del uno al 6 en la posicion 7  una r ( todos los segmentos menos el d) en la 8 el segmento f, en la posicon 9 el segmento b, en la posicion 10 el segmento e, en la 11 el c, en al 12 el d, en la 13 el punto. por lo que es imposible pulsar dos a la vez, ahi esta el gran problema!! oye muchas gracias por la ayuda que me estas dando!!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 25, 2010)

lo que ha hecho limbo es lo que te iba a decir yo..
utilizar un 7447 seria la clave para que eso funcionara.. yo tambien utilizaba diodos para hacer ese tipo de cosas.. pero alfinal me acabe cansando de tanto cable y acabe aprendiendo a programar en basic, es muy facil, y yo me descargue un manual en español, y me va de maravilla.. te hace circuitos ejemplo (un semaforo, led parpadeando, control de display (con y sin el 7447), alarmas, objetos de seguridad etc..
yo creo que te ira bien
si necesitas algo, dimelo y te explico, incluso algun circuito con el 7447 para que puedas ver su funcionamiento.
gracias y saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 25, 2010)

> Si ahora te entiendo, gracias, el problema es que los pulsadores los  acciona una palanca y en cada posicion de la palanca tiene que mostrar  un digito, en las 6 primeras numeros del uno al 6 en la posicion 7  una r  ( todos los segmentos menos el d) en la 8 el segmento f, en la posicon 9  el segmento b, en la posicion 10 el segmento e, en la 11 el c, en al 12  el d, en la 13 el punto. por lo que es imposible pulsar dos a la vez,  ahi esta el gran problema!! oye muchas gracias por la ayuda que me estas  dando!!


Por lo poco que he experimentado jugando con diodos y pulsadores.. te sera complicado..
¿Y no puedes hacer que la palanca active varios botones?


> es muy facil, y yo me descargue un manual en español, y me va de  maravilla.. te hace circuitos ejemplo (un semaforo, led parpadeando,  control de display (con y sin el 7447), alarmas, objetos de seguridad  etc..


por lo que dices creo que ha sleido lo mismo que yo 

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola SALCIS

Si continuas con la idea de hacer tu proyecto con interruptores y Diodos te adjunto un circuito que pudiera servirte de guía para hacer otras figuras en el Display de 7 segmentos.

Con el 7447 que te recomiendan solo puedes visualizar los números del 0 a 9 y algunas otras figuras extrañas.

En el circuito que te adjunto, por cada segmento que quieras que encienda necesitas un diodo y un Interruptor para juntar todos los diodos. Analiza la imagen.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias, me estais ayudando un monton, os lo agradezco muchisimo y no quiero abusar pero soy algo perfeccionista y he pensado como mejorar mi proyecto sin complicarme la vida y he pensado que podria usar 7447 para los digitos numericos con otro circuito auxiliar basandome en el que me has dado para los alfanumericos y signos, ademas de sustituir los pulsadores por sensores magneticos lo unico que aun no el rango de detencion en los que trabaja y necesitaria unos que solo detectasen a unos 5milimetros por que estaran muy cerca unos de otros, creo que tengo solucionado lo de poder pulsar dos a la vez, estoy haciendo un esquema cuando lo acabe lo subo a ver que os parece, muchisimas gracias!!

por cierto mi display es de catodo comun!

a ver que os parece este circuito: si quisiera conectarlo a 13.8v que resistencia necesito para alimentar el circuito con 5v? un regulador seria mejor? gracias y perdonad por abusar si de vosotros!!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

utiliza un *LM*-7805. este aguanta la corriente a 5v constante, ni mas ni menos, es muy seguro, almenos para lo que yo he hecho
saludos y espero te vaya


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias, madremia lo que estoy aprendiendo en un par de dias, me dan ganas de studiar y todo jaja muchisimas gracias, actualizo el circuito con el regulador, creeis que esta todo bien??


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

voy a mirar, pero.. porque no has conectado la patilla D del 7447? osea tienes algun motivo para ello?
saludos


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

PUues no lo se, voy a mirar a ver si es un fallo de dibujo!!

ya se, por que con el 7447 solo necesito oluminar los digitos: 1 2 3 4 5 6

segun entendi yo para conseguirlo necesito:
1: A
2: B
3: A-B
4: C
5: A-C
6: B-C

Por cierto, no se si he dibujado bien los diodos, es asi o al reves? la punta indica el sentido de la corriente no?? pero de - a + o de + a -, es que hace poco me entere que la corriente circula del - al + y aun tengo mezcladas las ideas por qeu siempre crei que iva de + a -!!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

ah, es verdad, no recordaba que solo necesitabas 6 numeros jeje
y lo del diodo.. haber como te lo explico..
mira esta pagina
http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/diodo/equi1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/diodo/equivalente.asp&usg=__6Z6u3HvD657ebVKmja2_ABI9z_I=&h=250&w=275&sz=9&hl=es&start=10&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=lhYYFQKwu782DM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=114&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpolarizacion%2Bde%2Blos%2Bdiodos%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4GGLJ_esES383ES383%26tbs%3Disch:1
mirando las dos imagenes ya tienes suficiente para saber las conexiones que necesitas


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

asi es facil aprender jaja gracias!! entonces lo tengo bien dibujado!!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

yo recuerdo que hace un tiempo, hice una alarma con rele y diodos, utilizando como activador un laser, a ver si encuentro el circuito y lo paso jeje
ahora ya programando la verdad que se me ha hecho mas facil, e incluso puedo hacerlo mas extenso (con un codigo de acticavacion (programacion que tambien podria mostrar si me la pedis) y otras cosas..)
jeje saludos y espero que te haya servido la pagina SALCIS

vale jaja, llega el mensaje un poco tarde.. 
entonces ahora.. que mas necesitas saber o hacer?


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

necesito saber si esta bien el circuito, si funcionara, si esta todo bien conectado, vamos un profesor corrigiendo un examen jajaja!!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

jeje ok, pero en el circuito que tu has hecho, hay muchas mas cosas, no tienes solo para hacer del 1 al 6, tienes otros botones que afectan directamente al display, con ellos pretendes hacer las letras? dime y a partir de aqui ya sabre que hacerle


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

ok, a parte de los numeros necesito que son los pulsadores de abajo de enciendan
de izq a derecha
1 .- todos los segmentos menos el d y el punto, una R mal hecha pa simplficar
2 .-  solo el segmento f
3 .- solo el seegmento b
4.- solo el segmento e
5.- solo el segmento c
6.- solo el segmento d
7.-  solo el el punto


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

mmm entiendo..
entonces si que te tendria que funcionar, pero recuerda, que si lo que quieres es que se enciendan letras con los de abajo, los 4 que tienes a la izquierda, tendran que estar desactivados..


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

no entendi eso ultimo, quieres decir que no pueden estar conectados a la vez un pultador de la izquierda y uno de abajo??
entre la salida del 7447 y el display puse diodos para evitar fallos!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

si, pero si se enciende el 7447, y luego pones uno de la derecha, sumaras una barra, y bueno.. algun numero podras hacer letra..
luego te digo el que me refiero

ahora estaba pensando que tambien podrias hacer las letras, con otro 7447, pero con las conexiones diferentes si te interesa, miro si se puede hacer facil. 
saludos

por cierto, si lo que quieres es hacerlo como en este:

tendrias que hacer algo como en este:



conectando los negativos despues de los botones, asi lo que haces es que le da - al 7447 y cuando le das al boton, hace tierra y marca.
bueno no se si me he explicado bien, pero en los circuitos que hago con los PIC (controlador de interfaz periférico) y es como consigo que me de un 1 logico.
saludos y ya nos contaras si te serviria esto


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

Ya pero el display que tengo el comun es el negativo!! y lo de las letras con otro 7447 si me lo miras seria la bomba!! muchas gracias!!

hombre, ahora estoy pensando que puedo poner dos displays, uno para los numeros y otro alfanumerico de 16 segmentos para los simbolos y letras y hacer dos circuitos indepedndientes para cada display o dos displays alfanumericos en un mismo circuito y uno para numeros y otro para simbolos, pero ahi ya tendria que programar no? la leche me encanta esto de la electronica, pensando unpoco la de cosas que puedes hacer si tienes conocimientos!!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

mmm, en ese circuito que te he enseñado yo, coje con el negativo, pero eso no significa que no puedas hacer lo mismo con el positivo... 
tambien es buena idea eso de hacer dos "secciones" una para los numeros y la otra para las letras.. y bueno eso que habias dicho de programar para los que son de 16 segmentos no significa que se tenga que programar, simplemente son dos displays juntos.. espero te sirba la ayuda  y a ver si conseguimos encontrar lo bueno para este.
saludos


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 26, 2010)

UFFF ya me he perdido, he conseguido el proteus y voy a provar a hacer los dos circuitos, el proteus es simulador?? si no consigo un simulador para ver cual me funciona mejor, es que no me entra lo de hacerlo con el negativo!!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 26, 2010)

si,, proteus es un simulador..
lo que me refiero es que tu dices que el comun es negativo, vamos, que si hicieramos ese puente, con negativos.. juntariamos + y - y no iria como queremos, pero el puente ese se puede hacer tambien con el positivo, asi no cruzarias los signos
si quieres te paso un diagrama para que entiendas a que me refiero..


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 27, 2010)

como va ese trabajo SALCIS?
estoy impaciente por saber si te va..
si tienes dudas, ya sabes,, avisame.
saludos


----------



## SALCIS (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola, ya estoy montando el circuito, tube que hacer unas variaciones por que las resistencias de 1k eran mucho tal y como yo lo quiero poner, entre el display y el 7447, para que caiga de 5v a 1,5v que es con lo que trabaja el display, por el resto voy muy bien, peleando con el circuito para hacerlo lo mas reducido posible, pero para ser el primero que hago creo que va muy muy bien!! gracias ya te tengo informado!!

ahh y al final hago un circuito para los numeros con un display y otro para los simbolos con otro display y creo que es lo hacertado!!


----------



## SALCIS (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola, al final no pude con el 7447, lo conecte todo bien y no me salian numeros solo el 9 y una H y simbolos raros, al final lo hice con diodos y pulsadores con dos displays y fuciona!! es la primera vez que hago un circuito, he soldado muchas veces pero nunca habia hecho un circuito de 0!!




































[youtube]




[/youtube]


----------

